# 15x7 rally wheels Motor vehicle registration in Germany



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi friends
Tomorrow i have the Motor vehicle registration for my 66 GTO here in Germany, the car has the 15x7 rally wheels assembled
Has anybody a information from wich Construction year the GTO got the 15/7 wheels from the assembly line stock
I mean from what year was 15/7 available for a customer
I need arguments for the Motor vehicle registration employee ;-))
Hope you understand what I mean 
Carsten


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

All '64-70 GTO's came from the factory with 14x6 wheels whether they be steel wheels or optional factory Rally wheels ('65 model year & later)

15x7 wheels along with G60-15's, first became optional beginning in mid year (very late Dec on) '71 GTO hardtops as part of the Y99 package. 15x7's were also avail on a few very late build '71 model GrandPrixs. As factory RallyII's these are the rare "small center" style 15x7 RallyII's coded KR by the valve stem. 15" wheels were not avail on either '71 GTO converts or on LeMans Sport converts ('71 or '72).

For '72 models, 15x7's & G60-15's were also part of:
- the stand alone Y99 option avail on Pontiac V8 equipped LeMans, both 2 door hardtop & 2door Coupes
- the extremely rare '72 WW4 package on '72 LeMans (only 125 built)
- part of the WW5 option (290 built) on '72 LeMans equipped with the GTO option

'72 model LeMans, equip with the GTO option or LeMans GT option received 14x7's as standard wheel size.


----------



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hey Pinion head
this helps so much
thank you :grin2:


----------

